# Happy Birthday Jock!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday! *Here's to you! :beer:

Wishing you a wonderful year ahead.

Mezz


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And a very happy birthday from me as well! Hope it is only one of many, many more!!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Why, thank you very kindly.

Jock


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jock!

Pete's gonna think I'm an alcoholic but go out and party!

:beer: 

Mark


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday to you! Hang up your apron and have a great dinner... prepared by somebody else!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry i'm late Jock.

I hope you had a wonderful and peaceful day.

Many more.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How did you celebrate your day?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oops! Happy Week-After Birthday? 
Hope you had a lovely day and I wish you a fantastic year (51 weeks?) to come.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

My wife asked me what I would like for dinner. I said Duck a l'orange. So I came home from work and she'd cut out a picture of a duck and used it as a place mat for a small bowl of orange slices. It was very funny.

We had a quiet family dinner with a simple pasta and a bottle of wine. I couldn't ask for more.

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

Jock


----------

